# Sworks crankset and 4iiii Power Meter



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone tested the 4iiii power meter with a sworks crankset? I have a 2014 s-works crankset which does have flatter crank arms....


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The company says its not compatible. They also provide a compatibility chart on their website. In addition, I don't think anyone has received one yet. They may not have shipped any yet. Recommend checking with them as they are pretty responsive. 

The Watteam meter should work on the S-Works crank, assuming they even bring it to market.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Power2max has a power meter spider for s-works cranks. 

As a crazy bonus, it actually exists.


----------

